
Should You Pay Twice as Much for a Mac? - raju
http://blogs.eweek.com/applewatch/content/channel/should_you_pay_twice_as_much_for_a_mac.html
======
makecheck
There are dozens of ways to explore the differences, and not everyone will
care about the same things.

But a data point I haven't seen yet is total ownership time. I have literally
had my Power Mac dual G5 for over 5 years. And although I finally upgraded it
recently to an Intel Mac, it took me a long time to decide if this was even
necessary. My "old" machine still works beautifully, and I simply moved it to
a different room.

I have other reasons to like Macs of course, but I know plenty of people
constantly upgrading PCs and it wouldn't surprise me if over 6 years I have
spent less on computers than they have.

------
peterhi
My iMac lasted 6 years and died last month after being on for 24/7 for all
that time. It cost me £1,200 when I bought it. So that's around £200 a year. I
expect my new Mac Mini will last just as long and it only cost £400.

My £1,500 PC on the other hand is only two years old and is showing signs of
dying and I question the value of trying to fix it given that no one seems to
be able to nail down the problem. PCs just don't have the life expectancy of
Macs.

------
dood
While we're sharing random anecdotes: my last PC (which I inexpertly built,
fairly cheaply) lasted about 5 years of heavy use. While waiting for a new
one, I used an old Dell that was lying around which is at least 8 years old,
and worked fine. I've seen several people using similarly old PCs.

